# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti Veror i Prishtinës 2006

## Davius

Ne korrik te vitit  2006, Universiteti i Prishtinës  përkrahur nga ATA do  të organizojë edicionin e 6-të të  Universitetit Veror Ndërkombëtar të Prishtinës.Tani më studentët mund të *pre-regjistrohen* këtu në mënyrë që të informohen me kohë kur procedura e aplikimit do të hapet  për UVP 2006.

Për informata tjera na kontaktoni: *uvp@uni-pr.edu* ose *fidan.hamiti@uni-pr.edu* ose në numrat e telefonit *00 381 (0) 38 246 750* ose *00 381 (0) 44 345 532.*

----------


## Dara

Davius, ishte shume i ndihmueshem web-site qe ke shkruar me siper.

Une u regjistrova per ne universitetin e Maqedonise, per programin e Korrikut. Ishte nje program qe isha duke e kerkuar aq me teper qe perfshinte edhe deget e fushes time te studimit. 

Shpresoj qe te kete sa me shume studente shqipetare, meqenese eshte per te gjithe studentet nga e gjithe bota.

Pershdentje.

----------

